
Why the elites always rule - imartin2k
http://www.newstatesman.com/politics/uk/2017/01/why-elites-always-rule
======
mpweiher
Consult dictionary:

elite: a group of persons exercising the major share of authority or influence
within a larger group.

So "by definition" would be the answer? Whichever group rules is the elite.

